# Free Kona Lavadome frame



## Rhythm Thief (15 Nov 2008)

Anyone got any use for a rather battered old Kona Lavadome frame? It's around 18" centre to centre and has no forks. It's going in a skip if no one wants it, but if anyone has a use for it, PM me and you can come and get it, either from Monmouth or Wednesbury (West Midlands).


----------



## Steve Austin (15 Nov 2008)

Someone on STW will money for that!!


----------



## Rhythm Thief (15 Nov 2008)

Steve Austin said:


> Someone on STW will money for that!!



Right ... off I go to STW.
the offer still stands though, unless anyone from STW gets in first.


----------



## Steve Austin (15 Nov 2008)

oops I missed the word pay


----------



## mickle (15 Nov 2008)

I'll take it of your hands RT if it's still going.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (15 Nov 2008)

mickle said:


> I'll take it of your hands RT if it's still going.



No bother. Where do you want to collect it from? Monmouth, I presume.


----------



## mickle (15 Nov 2008)

Wicked! Monmouth indeed. Thursday or Friday?

Thanks.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (15 Nov 2008)

Actually, now I think about it, I'll be coming up the M5 on Tuesday (probably). I could maybe meet you at Gordano services if that's more convenient.


----------



## snapper_37 (3 Dec 2008)

Ohhhh that brings back fantastic memories of my old Kona Lava. It was one of the first 'decent' bikes I ever owned. I knew eff all and sold it for about £20 on bargain pages.

Enjoy Mickle!


----------



## ed_o_brain (9 Dec 2008)

I've ridden a Kona Lavadome, a friends bike thrashed on the trails and semi-retired to commuting duties with a Rohloff.

I wish I'd been a bit quicker to snap this up!


----------

